

AWS Identity and Access Management (IAM) - Preview Beta - deepakjois
http://aws.amazon.com/iam/

======
davidbalbert
Doesn't yet have access to AWS websites which makes it not totally useful yet.
The most important thing for me is to give multiple people access to the AWS
management console. Still a useful feature though.

~~~
MichaelApproved
"In the near future, we plan on adding support for your Users to login to the
AWS Management Console. We also plan to extend the AWS Management Console to
support IAM, providing a web-based interface to manage your Users, groups, and
permissions."

Still, it's good to see that they're finally releasing it. With another
company I'd wonder if "near future" means a couple of months or couple of
years. Based on Amazons good track record I'm guessing 1-3 months.

------
garyrichardson
sweet. About time. I asked [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/130264/impact-
of-aws-acco...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/130264/impact-of-aws-
account-identifiers) almost 2 years to the day..

